
Does America Have a Long-Term Strategic Plan? - mathoff
http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/america-long-term-strategic-plan/
======
AbrahamParangi
It's not clear to me that a long-term strategy is possible in heterogeneous
democracies. The back-and-forth swings in power between highly opposed
ideological groups disincentives long-term planning and big thinking.

Why plan for the next 100 years of climate change when the next guy voted in
will throw your work out the window and claim it's a conspiracy?

------
tcbawo
Perhaps America still views itself as needing the world's most powerful
military indefinitely. We continue to push the American capitalistic model
everywhere possible. We may have the most diversified economy on the planet.
In other words, we want the status quo extended.

Maybe this lack of planning stems from our faith in markets vs central
planning.

~~~
owebmaster
It worked reasonable well until now, didn't it? But the communist juggernaut
has more momentum now, and maybe in the decades to come.

------
MR4D
I think the author does not understand capitalism. A fundamental aspect of
what the US is about is Liberty.

That means that people are free to pursue whatever they want. If they change
their minds, that's part of the system. People generate demand, and people
work to meet supply.

The concept of a plan for production to meet demand is the concept that
belongs to a planned economy (e.g. communist or fascist) government where
production is controlled (or at least managed) by a government bureaucracy.

So not, we do not have a "strategic plan". And hopefully we never will.

------
squozzer
There are probably many strategic objectives that do not rely upon political /
economic models, e.g. maintain a basic level of self-sufficiency in
agriculture.

